# Android app sale on now - apps just 10p!



## editor (Dec 6, 2011)

Get in quick folks!
https://market.android.com/details?...RfYXBwc19HQl9fMV9wcm9tb18xMzIzMTg3MDYzMDczIl0


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2011)

Get in! All these apps are great!


Great Little War Game
SketchBook Mobile
Paper Camera
Sound Hound
Asphalt 6
Fieldrunners HD
SwiftKey
Minecraft
Endomondo Sports Tracker Pro
Color and Draw for Kids


----------



## big eejit (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice one!  Thanks for that.


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks like a ten per day promotion for ten days, nice!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 7, 2011)

cheers, grabbed a few of those


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2011)

Got 'em 

Endomondo is brilliant.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

The graphics on Asphalt are incredibly rich and detailed.
Not bad for 10p!


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bought a few. Cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*Updated apps available today: *

Flick Golf 
Beautiful widgets 
Doubletwist airplay 
Reckless racing 
Christmas HD 
Fruit Ninja 
Read it Later Pro 
Star Chart


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *Updated apps available today: *
> 
> Flick Golf
> Beautiful widgets
> ...


I'm familiar with Flick Golf, Reckless Racing and Fruit Ninja.

If they're anything like the iOS versions, Reckless Racing is a well worth it top-down racer.

Flick Golf is a... really rather limited... but very nice proof-of-principle game. Not much in the way of courses (well, single holes) but some replay value. I got bored of it within a couple of hours.

And fruit ninja is just slashing shit. Completely mindless, but remarkably popular / well-reviewed (IME).


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> *Updated apps available today: *
> 
> Flick Golf
> Beautiful widgets
> ...


I'm still seeing yesterday's.


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2011)

My poor old S2 is straining under the onslaught of all these fab, near-free games!


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 7, 2011)

my brand spanking new S2 seems to be bearing up well enough


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, and mine!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Corax said:


> I'm still seeing yesterday's.



Click the links I kindly copied and pasted one by fucking one then?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 7, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> And fruit ninja is just slashing shit.



Never a developer be. It's a fucking game on a phone.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Click the links I kindly copied and pasted one by fucking one then?


merry christmas to you too


----------



## Corax (Dec 7, 2011)

Apparently NFL Rivals is incompatible with my HTC Sensation.


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 7, 2011)

How the hell do I find out if my Mastercard charges the dreaded 'transaction' fee....


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 8, 2011)

^^ dunno, never been charged a transaction fee, didn't know there was one

nothing of interest in today's offering for me


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2011)

Reckless Getaway is *ace*.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Dec 8, 2011)

played it to death on ipad already, good game but don't feel the need to play it again


----------



## Addy (Dec 8, 2011)

All apps are gratias on applannet.net


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 8, 2011)

editor said:


> Reckless Getaway is *ace*.


Almost didn't buy it because I thought it was a game I'd tried before, but glad I saw this because you're right, it's just really good fun.


----------



## mack (Dec 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> All apps are gratias on applannet.net



You know, I have and continue to download most of my music, films and programs for nowt.  But with apps I just buy them because they're so cheap.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't mind paying a quid or whatever to support the developer.


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> All apps are gratias on applannet.net



I don't what it is, but I get a very dodgy vibe from this site. Wouldn't surprise me if spyware or malware is bundled into the apps.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 9, 2011)

Today's 10p apps:

Toddler Spanish: 100 words
Shazam Encore
Need for speed shift
Sentinel 3 homeworld
Baseball superstars 2011
Spirit HD
My Beach HD
Jelly Defense
Game Dev Story
Farm Frenzy

Not such a great selection. I bought Soundhound the other day, is Shazam any different? Game Dev Story is brilliant and I'd highly recommend it. Otherwise, I'm kind of over tower defence games.


----------



## Corax (Dec 9, 2011)

How are you lot seeing these? On browser or mobile?

On the Market homepage link on PC (Chrome) I'm still getting yesterday's selection. I've cleared my cache.

The links are being kindly posted (_breathe_ Badgers, _breathe_...  ) so it doesn't cause a problem, but I'm just curious as to why. 

ETA: When I try to d/l the new ones via the PC site I get an error message.  Are they available on the mobile site earlier or something?


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 9, 2011)

Same issue as you when I go on the desktop site, but if you click the links or search the apps above then it does show them at the correct price. I got the list off reddit. I've not got any error messages with the ones I've downloaded?


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

I had the same problem. I'm wondering if the listings above aren't the US ones?


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 9, 2011)

I got Shazam and Spirit HD with no issue, the US and UK apps have been the same so far?


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> I got Shazam and Spirit HD with no issue, the US and UK apps have been the same so far?


I can;t get Need for Speed. Says it's incompatible with al my Android devices.


----------



## cliche guevara (Dec 9, 2011)

editor said:


> I can;t get Need for Speed. Says it's incompatible with al my Android devices.


Hadn't tried that one, but getting the same issue as you. Perhaps it's only available for Tegra devices? Some games are...


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 10, 2011)

editor said:


> I can;t get Need for Speed. Says it's incompatible with al my Android devices.


Mine downloaded fine but wants me to use wifi to update the levels before use so it will have to wait. Just glad i topped up my credit this month for data.

My phone is more shit that editor's so dunno what the problem is.


----------



## Corax (Dec 12, 2011)

Didn't see much that grabbed me in today's batch, but after watching this decided Roll in the Hole looked worth the price of 1/4 of a stamp.


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 15, 2011)

The offers are starting to get a bit heavy on the games side.  I think most people would prefer productivity/more practical apps.


----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2011)

Posted this on the main app thread by mistook:

Last day of the 10p sale today I think.

Of today's selection, I'm most pleased to get Camera Zoom FX. I've also gone for Tile Storm HD, Fantasy, and er... Puffle Launch.


----------

